# Probiotic Yogurt Helps Reduce Physical Bloating by up to 78%, According to New Research



## Zara (Jul 5, 2006)

I just came across this study published in the PR Newswire. It looks like research shows that consuming activia yogurt regularly reduces bloating and speeds up transit time. Has anyone tried this? I have actually tried activia in the past, I did not see any results though so I stopped it eventually. I might give it another shot though as this study sounds hopeful







.*Probiotic Yogurt Helps Reduce Physical Bloating by up to 78%, According to New Research *16 December 2008PR Newswire Europe- First Study of its Kind Shows That Consumption of Activia® Helps Reduce Abdominal Distension Among People With IBSDistension of the tummy can be reduced by up to 78% in people with Irritable Bowel Syndrome (IBS) simply by eating probiotic yogurt, according to a UK study published today in Alimentary Pharmacology & Therapeutics (http://www.apandt.org).The research gives new hope for people with IBS (constipation predominant - IBS-C) who can experience distension of the tummy - the physical increase in waist measurement - by as much as 12cm over the course of a day.(1)The results showed that daily consumption of yogurt (Activia®), containing the probiotic Bifidobacterium lactis DN-173 010, over a four week period, significantly reduced distension as well as improving gastrointestinal transit time, and reduced the overall IBS severity and associated discomfort such as abdominal pain.The groundbreaking study carried out at the University Hospital of South Manchester, involved 34 adult women - all of whom suffered from IBS-C. Half of the women ate Activia each day, while the other half received a non-fermented dairy (control) product. All patients kept symptom diaries, for regular assessment of abdominal pain, flatulence, bloating and distension.Commenting on the study, conducted in his Unit at Wythenshawe Hospital, Professor Whorwell said: "Constipation, bloating and distension are common and distressing features of IBS with some sufferers being so bloated by the end of the day that they have to loosen clothing. Distension is associated with delayed gastrointestinal transit and one of the mechanisms by which Activia may be helping this problem is by the acceleration of transit which we confirmed in our study. Now healthcare professionals can advise that taking this probiotic yogurt may alleviate some of the symptoms experienced by IBS sufferers. A simple step to take without any risk of side effects."Kirsten Hamilton, who has suffered from chronic IBS symptoms, was also impressed by the positive effects she felt after consuming the yogurt. She said: "The pain, discomfort and bloating I suffered as a result of my IBS is now a thing of the past. I truly believe in the benefits of eating Activia every day and continue to do so. I'm no longer filled with dread when I pull my jeans on in the morning!"Trevor Datson, external communications director at Danone, commented: "This study builds on previous trials that demonstrate the benefit of Activia on the management of IBS symptoms. It adds to the body of evidence that Activia can both help improve digestive comfort and improve gastrointestinal transit time.He continued: "It is important to remember that the findings of this study are specific to Activia, which contains the unique strain Bifidobacterium lactis DN-173 010, and can't be extrapolated to other probiotic products. Different probiotic products can have very different effects, so you should always look for one that has a scientifically proven effect."


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Is it a bran new strain of probiotic?Because i tried Activia few years ago with no improvement in bloating.


----------



## IanRamsay (Nov 23, 2008)

hiACTIREGULARIS which is the gram positive bacteria in activia is basically a re branded bog standard pro biotic for the consumer market. as far as i am aware it isnt actually a real pro biotic strain on its own, it is a pro biotic that they have re named to sound all scientific and like it actually works specifically to "ACTIvely REGULAte the digestive System but sadly in products like actimel and activia the amount of live cultures are so small they will only make a very very small difference unless you eat 4 or more pots at a time 3 times a day etc. if you have a normal gut bacterium set, the yogurt simply adds a FEW more good guys to it. if you have a disturbed gut bacterium, it honestly wont do that much good as the numbers are far too small. (Although some people swear blind by it, all the validated research i have seen states the opposite)ANY probiotic has the ability to reduce bloating so long as it is the right pro biotic for your gut.cheersIan


----------

